# why suddenly constipated?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

LO is 23 weeks old and bottle fed on SMA Comfort (since a few weeks old).  For the last 6 weeks or so I have been adding Infacol to every bottle (GP told me I could do it this way and it seems to work in getting wind up).

Until recently she went every day, without fail, mid morning (LOL, yes, that regular!).  However, she has been constipated for approx 10 days now.  She passed a horrible dry, fat, solid, formed stool on day 3 with ALOT of crying and straining. 

I started with a bit of cooled boiled water on day 3.  This has always worked in the past within hours.  Again we had to wait another 3 days and again it was a very dry, solid painful stool for her.  

GP advised to give 1oz of water, with a bit of orange juice (she wouldnt take apple) up to 3 times a day.  I've been doing this, but today (day 2 since the last stool) she is struggling with another solid formed stool.  She was on the changing table, I had vaselined her anus, but she gave up and pulled it back in  

She is still having several wet nappies a day, so dont think she is de-hydrated??

What on earth could be the problem?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, it sounds like she may need something more than increasing fluids, maybe some lactulose, especially if its causing discomfort, I would always advise increasing fluid as a first option however this clearly isn't working, there is no reason why it's come on all of a sudden, it sometimes does because of the infacol

Hope you get it sorted 

Nic
Xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Extremely happy to say that the Lactulose seems to have worked some magic.  LO had normal consistency stool yesterday and today  

Please can you advise with regard to continuing giving her water and lactulose, now she has been able to go for the last 2 days......

- with or without orange juice?  
- how much (continue as before, ie 3 x 1oz), or less.  She takes a bare minimum of milk per day, so Im slightly concerned it might interfere with her milk intake)
- For how long should I continue water/juice?
- how long to continue with lactulose?  I have given 2.5ml per day for the last 3 days.

Thank you !


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Mandimoo, if she is bottle fed she could do with a drink as well as her feeds any way so a little bit of water between feeds will continue to keep her regular, I'm glad to hear that the lactulose has worked for her, what has your gp prescribed with regards to the lactulose and how often is she having it 

Nic
Xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

GP prescribed 2.5ml, twice a day.  But since the poo came I only gave it once a day in case she went totally the other way.  I forget to ask how long to continue after things returned to normal.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The best person to advise you are the pharmacists on here, ill move the topic over for them to look at if that's ok with you

Nic
Xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats great, thanks for your help.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem I'm sure the lovely ladies in here can help you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

For lactulose to work properly you need to give it regularly as it can take over 48 hours to work after you give it. It also works best with water and you need to keep fully hydrated for it to work. It draws water into the gut to help soften the poo, increase volume and stimulate the bowel to move it along to the rectum.

I'd keep it going for a week at least, just once a day though if that's working ok and stools are soft and well formed. If you stop it then monitor closely and don't let LO go for longer than 3-4 days before restarting if you need to.


----------

